

Entrepreneur Jacqui Rosshandler Markets Kissable Breath - kristiandupont
http://www.asmallworld.net/posts/2090849

======
run4yourlives
Here, take my gimicky "organic gel" crap and a breath mint and we'll market
the hell out of it and sell it for $10.

I'm actually surprised it's so cheap. I'm sure she could crank up the price a
bit and people would still go crazy for this.

